# Magicool Radiator- zu empfehlen?



## iTryX (12. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche zwei Radiatoren für einen Kreislauf.
Sollten 360er oder 420er sein.

Magicool hat sehr günstige Radiatoren wie ich gesehen habe, sind die für den Preis gut?

Der Eigentümer will nicht mehr als ~120€ für die Radiatoren ausgeben, er will aber CPU+GPU kühlen ^^ (6700k+980 Ti)

Danke schonmal


----------



## buxtehude (12. März 2016)

welche modelle von magicool meinst du genau?


----------



## iTryX (12. März 2016)

buxtehude schrieb:


> welche modelle von magicool meinst du genau?



Einmal den hier: 

Magicool Xflow Copper Radiator III - 360 mm

  und den hier:

Magicool Radiator G2 Slim 360


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2016)

Ich hab den G2 Slim 360 als oberen und einen Copper 280 als vorderen Radiator (Artikelnummern WARA-383 und WARA-138 bei caseking) und betreibe eine hitzköpfige AMD R9 290 sowie einen Xeon E3-1230 mit den beiden Radis und Lüftern zu je ca. 10€, die bis 60 Grad CPU-Temp mit sehr leisen 500 UPM drehen. Die CPU wird nach längerem Zocken bei Last nicht wärmer als 60 Grad, die CPU so 65-67 und mal kurz auf 70, wo die Lüfter dann eben auf 700m UPM gehen und die Temps direkt wieder sinken.  Und meine WaKü ist noch nicht mal ganz ordentlich entlüftet, da sind noch ein paar Luftkammern drin    Jetzt grad beim Surfen sind die Temps von CPU und GPU bei 35 Grad.

Das reicht also auch dann, wenn es vlt bessere Radiatoren gibt, locker. Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, ob nun ein Radiator für 70€ so viel besser ist, dass es sinnvoll ist, aber schlecht sind die MagiCool wohl nicht. Was ich im Vorfeld gelesen hab war, dass die ordentlich, aber teils mit kleinen Schönheitsfehlern verarbeitet sind. Was ich persönlich aber egal finde, man sieht die Teile idR ja eh nie von der Nähe ^^  und die Schrauben werden teils kritisiert, auch muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht zu weit schraubt, weil man dann wohl den Radi leicht beschädigen kann - aber keine Ahnung, ob das nicht für jeden anderen Radi ebenso gilt.


----------



## buxtehude (12. März 2016)

das sind gute radiatoren für die o.g. komponenten, falls kein oc betrieben wird.


----------



## efdev (12. März 2016)

Als ich meine WaKü hatte benutzte ich auch einen Magicool 240mm Slim, bin alles andere als zimperlich mit dem Teil umgegangen und er war bis zum Ende dicht und hat den FX6100 schön Kühl gehalten


----------



## iTryX (12. März 2016)

Danke für die Antworten ^^

Der I7 6700k soll übertaktet werden.
Ich meine, er muss ja nicht 40€ mehr für einen Alphacool ausgeben, oder?
Zwei 360 bzw 420er sollten doch reichen für das System ^^

Btw: Herbboy, deine Temps gefallen mir aber nicht wirklich


----------



## efdev (12. März 2016)

iTryX schrieb:


> Btw: Herbboy, deine Temps gefallen mir aber nicht wirklich



Dafür das eben sein System bestimmt nahezu lautlos agiert sind die Temps nicht schlecht  zumindest klingen 700UPM nicht gerade nach nem lauten System


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Dafür das eben sein System bestimmt nahezu lautlos agiert sind die Temps nicht schlecht  zumindest klingen 700UPM nicht gerade nach nem lauten System



eben - ich hab den PC 30cm neben mir stehen und höre den nur, wenn ich selber innehalte und nix tu    und wenn die CPU mal auf 70 geht und die Lüfter nur ein wenig aufdrehen, geht es sofort wieder runter. Die Graka ist ohnehin sehr kühl, die wurde mit einer guten Luftkühlung um die 90 Grad warm (was bei der R9 290 auch kein Problem ist), der Xeon ist auch nicht grad eine CPU, die locker bei 50 Grad bleibt. UND ich habe ja auch nur einen 360er + 280er. Wenn Dein Kumpel sowieso 2x360 oder gar mehr nimmt, sollte das an sich kein  Problem sein, selbst wenn vielleicht andere Radis besser sein SOLLTEN bei der Kühlleistung.

Wenn man OC will UND (völlig unnötig niedrige) 50 Grad auch bei Dauerlast, muss man sich vielleicht noch genauer umschauen...  vor allem wenn es dazu noch sehr leise sein soll   man kann zB auch sehr dicke Radis nehmen, die geben mehr Wärme ab bzw. schneller, aber dann muss man auch mehr Luft bewegen - kann kühler sein, aber vlt auch lauter.

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass die genannten Temps gestern zustande kamen, als ich noch provisorisch einen der drei 360er-Radi-Lüfter falschherum montiert hatte: der ratterte, ich baute den bei laufendem Betrieb aus, um zu testen, ob es vlt nur an einem Kabel liegt, und beim einbauen hab ich die Seiten verwechselt     heute wiederum hatte ich ne Stunde xcom2 gespielt und die Wassertemp war niedriger als gestern - vermutlich die CPU-Temp auch.


Wichtig ist aber: VORHER Gedanken drüber machen, wo die Anschlüsse am Radi sitzen sollen! Ich hab fast aus versehen für "vorne" einen gekauft, der nach dem Einbau einen Anschluss oben, den anderen unten hat - das wäre nicht gegangen.


----------



## iTryX (12. März 2016)

Gute Erklärung, danke.
Ein 280er hat ja fast die selbe Fläche wie ein 360 ^^
Welche Lüfter benutzt du?

Was halter ihr vom Swiftech MCR320 Quiet Power?
Der wäre auch günstig.


----------



## AMD-FXler (13. März 2016)

Hab mir für Testzwecke einen Magicool 240 Slim G2 geholt.
Preis war um die 35 Euro.
16 FPI erlauben Airflow Lüfter. Somit ist die Geräuschkulisse, besonders im Pullbetrieb, sehr angenehm.
Das Teil ist dicht und macht was es soll. Hab in jetzt mit meinem 360er von XSPC gekoppelt.Gekühlt wird mein  5820k @ 4,4 Ghz + 980 Graka Und ich habe maximale Temps von 54 Grad während Rendering.

Magicool kann man auf alle Fälle empfehlen.


----------



## iTryX (13. März 2016)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Hab mir für Testzwecke einen Magicool 240 Slim G2 geholt.
> Preis war um die 35 Euro.
> 16 FPI erlauben Airflow Lüfter. Somit ist die Geräuschkulisse, besonders im Pullbetrieb, sehr angenehm.
> Das Teil ist dicht und macht was es soll. Hab in jetzt mit meinem 360er von XSPC gekoppelt.Gekühlt wird mein  5820k @ 4,4 Ghz + 980 Graka Und ich habe maximale Temps von 54 Grad während Rendering.
> ...



Das klingt ganz gut!
Wie siehts mit der GPU Temp. aus?
Und welche Lüfter hast du? ^^


----------



## AMD-FXler (13. März 2016)

Die GPU Temp liegt bei Max 37 Grad Celsius.
Als Lüfter für den Magicool Radi verwende ich Enermax T.B. Silence
Der XSPC Radi hat 3x NB-eLoop B12-PS

Die Lüfter drehen bei mir alle auf minimale Drehzahl. 
Bin ein Silencefetischist *lol*


Nachtrag:

Die Temps sind nicht Benchmark.Temps... Aber ich habe bei Heaven Benchmark4 auch nur max 41 Grad... 
Aber wer lässt schon 24/7 Benchmarks laufen^^


----------



## iTryX (13. März 2016)

Danke für die Infos 
Werde dann zwei Magicool Copper III 360 Pro bestellen.
Ich denke nicht dass es sich lohnt noch 30€ pro Radi mehr zu zahlen und nen Phobya G-Changer zu holen...


----------



## buxtehude (13. März 2016)

naja, die vor- und nachteile von dickeren radiatoren (46mm <-> 60mm) sind dir ja nun geläufig. entscheide selbst


----------



## AMD-FXler (13. März 2016)

@iTryX  Bitte gerne.
Würde sagen, die Magicool Radis werden ihre Arbeit machen


----------



## iTryX (13. März 2016)

buxtehude schrieb:


> naja, die vor- und nachteile von dickeren radiatoren (46mm <-> 60mm) sind dir ja nun geläufig. entscheide selbst



Ja sind sie mir.
700RPM und 46mm dürften passen, dann hat er noch bisschen Reserve übrig


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2016)

Pass halt nur mit den Schrauben auf, das war das einzige, was ich über die Magi Cools vereinzelt als negativen Aspekt gefunden hab. Im Zweifel also nicht "so tief wie es geht" reindrehen, sondern nur so, dass alles gut sitzt. Am besten mal vor dem Einbau Dir selber anschauen, wie weit die Schrauben unter dem Blech hervorkommen, wenn du sie 1x, 2x 3,x usw. um eine Umdrehung weiter reindrehst. Dann weißt du, dass sie nach vielleicht (nur als Beispiel) zwei Umdrehungen schon an den eigentlichen Radi-Körper stoßen und eine weitere Umdrehungen dann vlt schon ins Material eindringt. Vor allem wenn du die Lüfter-Gummiuntersetzer NICHT verwendest, kommen die Schrauben ca 2mm "früher" schon durch  

Ach ja: ich weiß nicht, ob das bei allen Radis so ist, aber die Lammelen biegen sehr sehr leicht um - hatte einen Radi mal in die Hand genommen und einen Finger an den Lamellen, schon war ein "Loch" drin. Ich konnte das zwar wieder hinbiegen, aber die Lamellen sind halt echt sehr sehr dünn  


Und kurz zu meinem 280er+360er: von der Fläche her kann das sein, dass der 280er ähnlich viel hat, aber dafür sind es halt "nur" 2 Lüfter, die dann eben 140mm haben. Ich hab die beiden auch fix auf 7V eingestellt, d.h. die drehen NICHT schneller, wenn die Temps steigen. Und ich habe nur EINEN einzigen Lüfter, der unabhängig von den Radiatoren Luft reinbringt. Die vom 280er bringen zwar auch Luft rein , aber dafür eben auch keine 100% kühle, sondern auch warme Luft vom Radi selbst


----------



## AMD-FXler (14. März 2016)

Bei meinem 240ger Radiator wars kein Problem. Zum Glück.
Im Zweifelsfall, ne Beilagscheibe oder Gummischeibe oben drauf, dann passiert dem Radiator nichts.


----------



## iTryX (14. März 2016)

Danke für die Hinweise 
Ich kaufe so ein Entkopplungsband gleich dazu, dann die Bitfenix Spectre LED drauf und fertig ^^

Klar, ich drehe die Schrauben nicht ganz fest, lieber etwas lockerer als zu fest


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2016)

bei meinen beiden MagiCool waren schon Lüfter-Gummirahmen dabei. Wobei ich für einen schnelltest die Lüfter auch einfach mal "locker" montiert hab ohne Gummis, und es war keinen Deut lauter...


----------



## iTryX (14. März 2016)

Achso, ja wenn da schon dabei sind muss ich es nicht kaufen 

Mal sehen, wie sie sich schlagen.
Werde Morgen noch mit dem Auftraggeber reden und dann Morgen bestellen


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2016)

iTryX schrieb:


> Achso, ja wenn da schon dabei sind muss ich es nicht kaufen
> 
> Mal sehen, wie sie sich schlagen.
> Werde Morgen noch mit dem Auftraggeber reden und dann Morgen bestellen


 schau halt am besten mal im Shop nach, was da steht. Bei meinem "copper" 280 und dem 360 Slim waren welche dabei. Weiß nicht, ob bei jedem Modell welche dabei sind.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Also die Gummi Auflege Teile um die Vibrationen zu minimieren waren bei mir auch dabei ist aber auch schon locker 2 Jahre eher länger her  war ein 240mm Slim


----------



## buxtehude (14. März 2016)

laut magicool erhält man folgendes zubehör zum radiator:

12x M3 x 30mm screws
12x M3 x 35mm screws
1x Retail Colour Box
3x Silicon pad


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2016)

buxtehude schrieb:


> laut magicool erhält man folgendes zubehör zum radiator:
> 
> 12x M3 x 30mm screws
> 12x M3 x 35mm screws
> ...


  die Pads sind die Lüfter-Dämpfer. Ist also dabei.


Nebenbei noch kurz zu meiner ggf. recht hoch scheinenden CPU-Temp: es sind nur für 1-2 Sekunden mal 67-70 Grad, aber im Schnitt eher 55-62 nach 2-3h zocken am Stück. Und auch wenn "man" immer sagt, dass die Reihenfolge der Komponenten keine Rolle spielt für die Temps: die CPU kommt bei mir halt direkt nach der R9 290, und rein logisch gesehen müsste die CPU dann durchaus doch wärmeres Wasser abbekommen als die Grafikkarte, die das Wasser bekommt, nachdem es durch 2 Radis, AGB und Pumpe lief. Aber da ich nicht mehrere Temp-Sensoren fürs Wasser hab, kann ich das nur vermuten


----------



## VJoe2max (15. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei noch kurz zu meiner ggf. recht hoch scheinenden CPU-Temp: es sind nur für 1-2 Sekunden mal 67-70 Grad, aber im Schnitt eher 55-62 nach 2-3h zocken am Stück. Und auch wenn "man" immer sagt, dass die Reihenfolge der Komponenten keine Rolle spielt für die Temps: die CPU kommt bei mir halt direkt nach der R9 290, und rein logisch gesehen müsste die CPU dann durchaus doch wärmeres Wasser abbekommen als die Grafikkarte, die das Wasser bekommt, nachdem es durch 2 Radis, AGB und Pumpe lief. Aber da ich nicht mehrere Temp-Sensoren fürs Wasser hab, kann ich das nur vermuten



Das ist auch der Fall, aber bei einigermaßen ausreichendem Durchfluss ist die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf insgesamt so gering, dass sie schlicht und einfach nicht der Rede wert ist. Deshalb spricht man allgemein für einigermaßen normale Kreisläufe wie deinen, davon, dass dies keine Rolle spielt - und im Rahmen der üblichen Messgenauigkeiten und der effektiven Temperatureinflüsse auf Performance, Stromverbrauch, oder Lebensdauer auch durchaus zu recht . 
Lediglich mit sehr niedrigem Durchfluss oder mit sehr hoher Heizleistung (z. B. in Dual- oder Triple-Graka Setups) können Überlegungen über die Reihenfolge der Komponenten aufgrund der Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf einen gewissen Sinn machen. Einfluss nehmen kann man darauf effektiv eigentlich nur über den Durchfluss oder über die Wahl sparsamer Komponenten. An der mittleren Temperatur im Kreislauf und damit an der Gesamt-Kühlleistung ändert sich durch diese Maßnahmen aber nichts. 

Die Temperaturdifferenz hängt ausschließlich vom Durchfluss, von der Heizleistung deiner Komponenten die ans Wasser übergeht und eingeschränkt von der spezifischen Wärmekapazität des Kühlmediums ab. Letzteres nur eingeschränkt, weil die spezifische Wärmekapazität wasserbasierter Kühlmittel lediglich eine minimale Temperaturabhängigkeit im Bereich üblicher Medientemperaturen in Waküs aufweist, deren Einfluss sehr weit unter der üblichen Messgenauigkeit liegt. Im Temperaturbereich zwischen 0°C und 100°C kann sie daher getrost als konstant angesehen werden kann. Die Zugabe von glykolhaltigen Zusätzen senkt zwar die spezifische Wärmekapazität geringfügig ab, aber das hat ebenfalls nur (quasi)konstanten Einfluss. Radiatorfläche und Belüftung spielen für die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf hingegen überhaupt keine Rolle. Das ist "nur" für das mittlere Temperaturniveau und somit für die Kühlleistungen an den gekühlten Komponenten ausschlaggebend. 

Bei einem Setup wie deinem musst du dir jedenfalls keine Sorgen darum machen, dass die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf irgendeinen nennenswerten Einfluss hätte, sofern dein Durchfluss nicht irgendwo bei 30l/h oder weniger liegt. Wenn du deiner CPU die prinzipiell niedrigsten zur Verfügung stehenden Wassertemperaturen im Kreislauf gönnen willst, müsstest du zwar die Reihenfolge von GPU -> CPU auf CPU -> GPU tauschen, aber angesichts der minimalen Temperaturdifferenz wird sich daraus nichts in irgendeiner Weise Relevantes ändern. Abgesehen davon bekommt dann eben die Graka statt des Prozessors minimal höhere Eingangstemperaturen zu sehen. Im Endeffekt spielt sich das bei einigermaßen ausreichendem Durchfluss (und damit sind keineswegs unbedingt dreistellige l/h-Werte gemeint) alles ungefähr im Rahmen dessen ab was man mit Müh und Not vllt. mittels üblicher Sensorik gerade noch auflösen aber kaum noch wirklich messen kann. Von daher besteht in normalen Setups dahingehend eigentlich nie ein Handlungsbedarf. Die Faustregel nach der man auf die Temperaturdifferenz keine Rücksicht zu nehmen braucht, weil sie eben nicht nennenswert zu Buche schlägt, hat für Wakü-Kreisläufe in denen lediglich eine CPU und eine GPU mit insgesamt noch überschaubarer Heizleistung gekühlt werden und ein ausreichender Durchfluss herrscht (z. B. 60l/h), uneingeschränkt Gültigkeit. Die Temperaturspreizung im Kreislauf beträgt dann maximal nur wenige Kelvin, die keinerlei signifikanten Einfluss auf OC-Ergebnisse, Stromverbrauch, Lebensdauer oder sonstige Parameter haben. Im Gegensatz dazu ist die tatsächliche Kühlleistung an den Komponenten durchaus etwas an dem man schrauben kann. Das geht aber vor allem über die Erhöhung der Radiatorfläche und/oder deren effektive Belüftung. Auf die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf haben diese tatsächlich performancesteigernden Maßnahmen jedoch wie gesagt keinen Einfluss.


----------



## itouchdennis (22. März 2016)

Moin,

Nun muss ich auch meinen Senf zugeben,

Habe die Magicool G2 in Größen 240 und 120 in meinem System verbaut - sind Preis/Leistungsmäßig vollkommen okay, erfüllen den Zweck und sehen auch normal aus, sind ja eh Lüfter drauf  - Verarbeitet waren beide jeweils gut bei mir. Die Gummipads waren auch dabei, verwende diesen jedoch nur beim 120er, da ich beim 240er auf Noisblocker Lüfter setze, die eh schon Gummis an den Kanten haben.


----------

